# When's your birthday?



## jumpingqueen (Feb 17, 2007)

Okay, so I was just wondering when everyone's birthday was! My birthday is November 27th, 1990. wooooo hooooo! Now it's your turn!


----------



## Friesian Mirror (Jan 11, 2007)

Jan, 04th, 1988. I'm a Capricorn and born in the year of the Dragon  What about you Jumpingqueen? I think 1990 is the year of the Horse....


----------



## jumpingqueen (Feb 17, 2007)

It's the year of the horse? Awesome! I had no idea, the year of the dragon is pretty sweet too!


----------



## sparky (Dec 14, 2006)

December 27 1990. Capricorn, born in year of the horse


----------



## barnrat (Jan 1, 2007)

Aug. 7 1990, yes it is the year of the horse!!! do you think I would not know this???? lol. jk! I share my birthday with our family friend.....boy thats exciting! ( he is 30 though, and I am 16.)


----------



## Crazy Horse (Feb 8, 2007)

Aug 12 1992. Im a Monkey!!! I wish I was a horse!!!!! I feel so young around you guys!!  HaHa


----------



## GaitedHorses (Feb 20, 2007)

Mine is March 28 (I'm an Aries), of the year 1990 (year of the Horse).


----------



## crackrider (Jan 23, 2007)

3rd of october 1990!!!!! 
1990 is a popular year on here huh?!!
Being born in the yr of the horse should have given my mum a clue to what i'd grow up loving!!!!(horses!!!) lol!!!


----------



## Rio's Kabam (Jan 3, 2007)

May 8, 1992. Year of the Monkey and a Taurus.

I looove the Chinese Zodiac =D


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 8, 2006)

SEptember 18th 1989- A virgo and year of the Snake-I tried to make my mum wait... till the year of the horse!


----------



## carlabunyan (Feb 26, 2007)

11th december 1990- saggitarius and the year of the horse!!!!


----------



## ImaFlashyBit (Feb 21, 2007)

OMG I feel so old!  
July 20th 1981 and I am a cancer and I think its year of the rooster....


----------



## Miischiief (Jan 22, 2007)

*my b-day:-*

*17th May 1992 I think im Taurus.*


----------



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

OMG :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: 

I def feel old now   errrmmm 3rd Jan 1974

There I said it! Anyone my age????


----------



## sparky (Dec 14, 2006)

Wow. A LOT of members on here are 1990 kids lol. I'm very suprised, some members that i thought were older, are actually a lot younger than what i actually expected.


----------



## tumai (Mar 15, 2007)

omg I'm a nanna! 1973 is mine. You all seem really mature! Respect to you all


----------



## BeautifulBay (Jan 25, 2007)

July 3, 1975

Glad to see some other 70's on here...I was starting to feel all alone ...


----------



## bolly (Mar 16, 2007)

january 30th


----------



## Robyn-Niagara (Mar 7, 2007)

1991 november, not quite sure which animal year that it!


----------



## Horse Chick (Dec 7, 2006)

March 12 1991


----------



## BlackStallion (Apr 3, 2007)

November 8th!


----------



## ~*Hunter_Gurlie*~ (Apr 17, 2007)

may 15th 1990
i don't know which animal though


----------

